# ~2011 Snow Dogg VX85



## western w/lml (Sep 12, 2016)

Looking to sale my snowdogg plow. It came off of a 2011 2500 chevy and will fit 2011-2014 models. Located in Appleton WI. Asking $3500 OBO. New hoses, extra controller, new cutting edge and curb guards last year. Great shape. 920-716-2211 Dan


----------



## western w/lml (Sep 12, 2016)

Truck Mount and wiring also included. Make offer


----------

